
In Search of Wisdom: What is the Root Cause of Inequality? - nreece
http://www.nepalnews.com/archive/2008/others/guestcolumn/sep/guest_columns_05.php
======
nazgulnarsil
_The farther we drift away from equality, the more restless and chaotic our
society becomes._

I would think a college professor would know better than to spout this type of
rhetoric with ZERO evidence to back it up.

